# Slow day at LINE-X



## LINE-X of Pensacola (Oct 14, 2013)

We have one open appointment this afternoon.....TODAY ONLY, call and mention this post for a deeply discounted bedliner...It will still carry the LIFETIME WARRANTY...just trying to fill the schedule...FIRST COME FIRST SERVE


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

dang, somebody jump on this. i sent a coworker down there with his brand spankin new chevy and the outcome was amazing! absolute top quality work.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

I can come.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Line-X*

I had my 2005 GMC done with Line-X and it looks as good as day one and I won't own another truck without it. My brother got his done after he saw how it looked and he's a happy fisherman. Love it.


----------

